# Telmex...YEA team



## Mexicodrifter (Sep 11, 2011)

I just recieved my Telmex bill and was notified that they have increased my internet speed to 5 MB :clap2: and lowered the cost of calling the States and Canada to a peso:clap2:. I am amazed at the low cost of telephones here.
Now I cdan call my kids for next to nothing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2011)

Congratulations Mexicodrifter - you are the FIRST person I have ever heard praising TelMex or saying how cheap they are. You must have some kind of calling package with them.

My last TelMex bill shows these rates (and I have no calling package with them, because I no longer use TelMex for anything other than calling a local taxi):

-Local calls to a landline, after the first 100 calls in a month: 1.48 pesos per call
-to a local cellphone: 1.35 pesos per minute
-to USA: 3 pesos per minute
-to another Caribbean country: 5 pesos per minute
and after the call charges, tack on another 19% in taxes to the MX government.

When I first came to MX from the Caribbean, my family had not yet moved here, and I called them every night. At that time the Caribbean rate was about 15 pesos per minute. I discovered that TelMex had an internal credit policy that basically cut off your telephone when the bill hit 4500 pesos, and I had to trot on down to their office mid-month and pay up to reactivate the telephone. I later found out that TelMex had plans for unlimited calling for about 600 pesos a month to the Caribbean that they could have told me about but never did.

There is a reason Carlos Slim is the richest guy in the world, and that is his deathgrip on about 80% of the MX landline and cellphone businesses. Maybe they are wising up, but it's too late for me. I use another provider for internet and I call for free to any of my friends worldwide on Skype.


----------



## Mexicodrifter (Sep 11, 2011)

*Yea t*

I would love to use Skype but they won´t accept any of my credit cards. Oh well, now Carlos has provided me with an alternative that I can live with. A lot of people dislike Telfmex and I can see why, but over all it is not a bad system. I do not have your particular needs and what I do fits well within the parameters of Telmex.
I was just excited to see the changes that had been made.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

Most of my Telmex rates are lower than those of ****** Carlos. I have the "Paquete Acerques" which is 505.76 pesos plus taxes for phone and 2GB internet.

- local landline calls: 200 calls free
- long distance landline calls anywhere in Mexico: free, unlimited
- to local cell phone: 1.35 pesos per minute
- to USA: 100 minutes free (excluding 800 numbers), 2 pesos per minute after that
- calls to Egypt: 2.00 pesos per minute

When I first switched from the basic package, speed for Acerques was only 1GB and there were no free minutes to the US. Telmex called and asked if I wanted to upgrade, and it seemed worthwhile for the faster internet and lower rate to the US (think I was paying something like 2.8 pesos per minute on the basic plan). It was a good move. My last bill announced that new rates will be 1 peso per minute for the US beyond 100 minutes and to other countries.


----------



## falconjav (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi GringoCarlos, 

Actually there are 3 packages::clap2:
telmex(dot)com/mx/hogar/paquetes.html

In Pesos, and it includes taxes. 
14pesos == 1 Dollar

Therefore the packege from Mexicodrifter cost him around 27.79. ("Paquete Conectes")

And yes, I have the same package, so I am the SECOND person you have ever heard praising TelMex or saying how cheap they are.

Anyway... I am moving to optic fiber ranger:10mb [500 pesos] or 20mb [900]) this year.

Regards.



GringoCArlos said:


> Congratulations Mexicodrifter - you are the FIRST person I have ever heard praising TelMex or saying how cheap they are. You must have some kind of calling package with them.
> 
> My last TelMex bill shows these rates (and I have no calling package with them, because I no longer use TelMex for anything other than calling a local taxi):
> 
> ...


----------

